# 5 month old kitten, chronic diarrhea, been to the vet a lot



## mkriegal (Apr 10, 2006)

I adopted a kitten from a shelter. Since the day i got him he has had diarrhea. List of things we've tried.

new diet (u/d and i/d, bland diet and low allergen diet)
tests for fip, fiv, toxoplasmosis and feline leukemia (all negative)
zithromax, panacur, metronidazole, blood work, x-rays
recently started him on his first shot of vitamin b12 and did a tli test from pancreatic enzymes (which i should get results of in a week)
examined (float test) and cultured for saminella and something else (i can't remember) and still nothing

Everything is negative, indicating he's healthy. He makes a farting noise sometimes when he goes to the bathroom (esp when it's worse). sometimes it's fully diarrhea, sometimes it's just really loose, but never solid. He drinks a ton (but the bloodwork said he was fine, not indicating diabetes) probably due to the diarrhea.

besides this, he's healthy, gaining weight and playful. He never misses the litterbox and he's great. Any ideas of what to do next? Any other opinions?


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Poor kitty! Sounds like he's been through a lot.
Have they checked/treated for giardia or coccidia? Both often don't show up on tests but are often the cause of unexplained diarrhea in kittens. When I got my gut last year he had the same problem. All the tests came back fine. So my vet finally just treated for giardia and it cleared right up.  He sid if tht hadn't worked he would have treated for coccidia next.
In my opinion, I would also consider another vet. It just sounds like he's pulled out some really big guns before trying the more obvious. But that's just me.
Hope that helps.


----------



## mkriegal (Apr 10, 2006)

the vets great actually. among the first things we tried were the treating for coccidia and giardia. i may have forgotten some of the medications he was on but i know that was her first thing she treated when I brought him in.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

hmm. :? That's a tough one! Sorry I can't think of anything else. 
Hope you can solve it soon. Keep us posted, I'd be really interested to know what they find out. Good luck!


----------



## mkriegal (Apr 10, 2006)

well, no luck with the b12 shots so far. he has been on the hills i/d food (dry) for close to 3 weeks and still the diarrhea is just as bad. should i switch to a grainless canned food now or wait a little with the i/d. any suggestions on what kind of food to get? i heard chicken is the best on the stomachs but grainless food seems hard to find. also, he has been given medicine twice for giardia and no luck which is why we ruled it out. his diarrhea is loose and yellowish in color. he's quite active and happy besides this problem...gaining weight. just want to get to the bottom of this!


----------



## HELLO_KITTY (Apr 4, 2006)

WOW - mkriegal

Your 5 month kitten sounds just like mine. I know the headache you are going through . . . and the cost of Vet bills and trying different foods. Not to mention the poor kitty with the pooing problem.

My 5 month old bengal tested postivie for giardia and his pancreas enzymes were also high, but could be related to the giardia and I will get his pancreas levels re-tested after I treat him on the medications for a while.

I just hope that this is it for mine and the medications will cure it. 

HK


----------



## YuliyaK (Apr 22, 2006)

Would your kitty eat real fish, boiled or raw? Usually tuna works good, or shark. Would you try feeding him boiled chicken, or even raw beef? Maybe this will help? Fish, chicken, and beef are cheaper than all-protein cats food, and what if it works? Some cats seem not to be able to digest processed food at all, neither dry or wet.


----------



## chris10 (Feb 20, 2006)

You can try to give him some form of acidophilus. I have had luck using this beneficial bacteria to restore balance in the digestive track of my adopted little ones. This is not a cure but will only work if that is the problem with your little one. Wouldn't hurt to try and not too expensive. I found some at my local co-op for only 5 dollars for about 100 pills(also comes in a liquid from). Yogurt also contains live acidophilus cultures. One question I have is how much is he eating? Sometimes too much food will cause diarrhea and gas.
Hope this helps


----------

